# Problem with 3 pt hitch on b1750



## Mike N (7 mo ago)

_ Am a new owner and a first time messaging 
Got a hold of a B1750 that needed some work,changed the hydraulic fluid, installed new filter removed both hydraulic screens and cleaned and reinstalled Everything seamed Ok at first 3 pt hitch went up and down Now it won’t do either. Have no idea what to do next 
please help I am at a total loss what to do next _


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Mike, welcome to the forum.

Troubleshooting section for a B1750 found on the internet:

*Hitch not lifting or hitch lifts slowly:* 
1) Hydraulic pump failure. Repair or replace hydraulic fluid pump. 
2) Defective main relief valve. Relief valve need to be replaced. 
3) Faulty hydraulic control valve. Install a new hydraulic valve or repair it. 
4) Hydraulic cylinder not working. Repair or change hydraulic cylinder.


----------



## Mike N (7 mo ago)

Wow thanks a lot for the welcome and the list for me to check six bales
I’ll start checking those items tomorrow


----------

